# COLD HANDS & NOSE AT NIGHT



## ApplePieMum (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi
My baby girl is 15 weeks old and has so far (touch wood) been very healthy. However despite the bedroom being at the recommended temp and her sheets / blankets being as advised, her hands and little nose are SO cold when she wakwes up for feeds. Is this normal? Is ther anything I can do? Do I need to get her checked out? She is generally a very warm baby and overheats easily. I dont want to put mittens on her as she's a thumb sucker and I dont want to disturb her sleeping patter / comfort.

Mahria


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Mahria

So long as your little girl is warm at the back of her neck she will be fine.

If you feel she is unwell then you do need to get her checked over.

Jxx


----------



## ApplePieMum (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for responding. Her body temp is fine so I'll stop worrying. 

Mahria


----------

